# Got a new day pack / overnight bag



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

This is going to be my new hot weather overnight camping pack. Its a camelbak raider and I got it 1/2 price.  I shouold be able to fit everything that I "need" in here.


----------



## hasleys (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks nice and compact. I have one pretty similar to that, just a tad larger.


----------



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

hasleys said:


> Looks nice and compact. I have one pretty similar to that, just a tad larger.


Thank you.

My son wants to go on a 12 mile hiking / camping trip this summer. So I am going to go as light as possible. Last summer I packed everything I needed into a school backpack. But I think I can get it down smaller. Since I do not bring a tent, but instead sleep in a hammock, no having a tent takes a lot of the size and weight out of the pack.

Like the description said, this is for hot weather, meaning from may until September I usually bring a hammock, poncho and poncho liner for my sleeping and shelter equipment.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I also have a pack similar to that, generally use for hunting gear, since I will sometimes hike back a mile or 2 depending on where I am.

Do you generally make a weekend out of a trip like this? Longer, shorter?

I have done some hiking and camping, but have not hiked that far back and camped. I would like to do that someday though. I would imagine that you need your mindset right, as to what you can and cannot bring along, and how much you can eat at a time, etc..


----------



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

Most of my trips are just over night. Depending on the weather, that determines the gear and size of pack that I take.

We have a family camp that we will go spend the weekend at. But that is not really "camping" since its a full sized trailer house with 3 bedrooms and 2 baths.


----------

